# Limited Edition Galaxy Minikin - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (28/7/16)

Our stock of the Galaxy Minikin has arrived. Pre-order will ship out tomorrow first thing. We have a few Galaxy's left and are full restocked on all colours: White, Blue, Black Rubber, Purple and Champagne.​
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (28/7/16)

The Galaxy is stunning

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gizmo (28/7/16)

Order placed Order #12855

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Sir Vape (28/7/16)

Shot Mr King

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (28/7/16)

Gizmo said:


> Order placed Order #12855



There better be one in there for me too! I have only been telling you about these like forever!!!

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (31/7/16)

Which one is the galaxy @Sir Vape ?
Is that the yellow one on the end?
I see only one colour option on your site - galaxy
Am i missing something ?


----------



## Baker (31/7/16)

Yip, the yellow and black is the galaxy.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (31/7/16)

Baker said:


> Yip, the yellow and black is the galaxy.



Thanks @Baker
That yellow does look gorgeous - so tempting

Aaahh

I dont need more vape gear
I dont need more vape gear
But this is so nice
But i really dont need more vape gear!
Aaahhh

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## Baker (31/7/16)

No problem. It feels really good in the hand too, the black has a very smooth rubberized finish. Just trying to make it easier for you

Reactions: Like 1


----------

